# Entry Level Police Civil Service Preparation Manual



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

I just purchased a Massachusetts Police Civil Service Preparation Manual on Ebay, the manual seems to cover everything in the orientation guide and comes with a practice test. It was well worth th $100.00. Or so I hope, my friend in New York used a preparation book simular to this and he scored a 99.2%. Way better then an Arco book which is way to generic. This is right on the money. :evil:

Edit by Gil
THIS IS A SCAM
This book is free provided by HRD. Thanks to Koz for the leg work in uncovering this asshole

Scammers info.....

[email protected]
68.39.156.168
pcp09715861pcs.clmntn01.nj.comcast.net


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Theace05";p="52899 said:


> I just purchased a Massachusetts Police Civil Service Preparation Manual on Ebay, the manual seems to cover everything in the orientation guide and comes with a practice test. It was well worth th $100.00. Or so I hope, my friend in New York used a preparation book simular to this and he scored a 99.2%. Way better then an Arco book which is way to generic. This is right on the money. :evil:


Good luck, I guess. Probably wouldnt have spent a 100 big ones on a prep book, myself.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

isnt there one on HR's website? practice test and all?


----------



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes, there is one on the HR website. It is 61 pages, and does contain a practice test.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

These jobs are so competitive $100.00 is reall a small price to pay, a study groupd would cost a whole lot more, this book really has some great advise I would never have known if not for reading


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

It's not rocket science... :shock:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Hey THEACE05, You Wouldn't Be Spamming Us Now Would You Jr.????
Seems Vexing That Your Masscops.com screen name
is also the same screen name of the eBay seller of the guide you allegedly bought...*
[web:3ec8f28a6d]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=268&item=6943210063&rd=1[/web:3ec8f28a6d]

*All We're Asking For Is A Little Honesty in Our Relationship Sweetheart...*


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Busted! :lol: :lol: 

Nice job kosmo.


----------



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

Absolutely Busted !!!

At least there were no bidders.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

LOL what a loser! ....at least he could have used a different name!!!!!


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Good eye Kozmo! :thumbup:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Not to Mention That I'd Bet A Million Dollars The Guide
Said Fraud Is Jerkin Our Chain With is The Guide Put Out By Mass HRD.* :L: 
Massachusetts Police Prep Guide - Massachusetts HRD


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Detective Lt. KozmoKramer

Nice pinch Koz!


----------



## Hooah (Jan 15, 2005)

"Where you boys heading?"

"uh... Canada"

"Almost made it"


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Hopefully he'll take the money and take spelling lessons :roll:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Glad I Could Help Out Boys...
I Don't Like Scumbags Trying to Take Advantage of My Masscops.com Homies..*


----------



## Thorpe355 (Dec 30, 2004)

WOW..busted big time. What a dirtbag. :cussing:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The best preparation guide for the C/S exam is to do the rain dance to the civil circus gods the night before and pray for about 8hrs.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Just fill in C for all the answers. you have a 1/4 chance of getting it right


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

What a dick. But I must say, I have an ebay account and just sent 500,000 mail bombs to the email account he has setup on ebay. That was a warning, next one I will put some time into the revenge process. :lol:


Oh and my ebay account email is not 7mpoc :roll:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Give people enough rope and they will hang themselves.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7MPOC";p="53612 said:


> *What a dick. But I must say, I have an ebay account and just sent 500,000 mail bombs to the email account he has setup on ebay. ..*


*Note To Self...
Don't Piss Off 7MPOC, Else You'll be Hitting the Delete Key Until July 4th......* :wink:


----------

